# Estrofem



## Adam_Claire (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi,

I am on Day 5 of period and bleeding still, much heavier than normal. I started taking estrofem on Day 2 as we did not get the prescription in time for me to start on Day 1.

Can you tell me if heavy bleeding is a side effect from Estrofem?

(Using Egg Donor)

Thank you


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Adam_Claire,

Heavier bleeding can be a side effect of using oestradiol   If you haven't already done so you shoudl speak to preacriber/clinic about this. I hop that this ease off soon, if they haven't already   

All the best for your cycle   
Maz x


----------

